# 2007 Infiniti skyline?



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

http://www.edmunds.com/future/2007/...ml?tid=edmunds.f.mmindex.content.num54.0.all*


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Real nice. And out of my budget! Boo hoo.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

old old old news...


----------



## Ralphieboy57 (Sep 20, 2004)

*07 Skyline???*



BlankgazeX said:


> old old old news...


A U.S. Imported Skyline is indeed old news. I'm saving for one and will order one as soon as they will let me. I'm just wondering what motor will come in it! The in-line 6 would be orgasmic!!!I just hope that the emissions laws here does't ruin it. Be a bummer if it was just a cosmetic G35. But I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Also the new Azeal(06 Sentra?) looks sic. Rumor is that it's a turbo 2.5 Spec V motor. Doe's anyone have any up to date info on these two rides?
Till then I'll just keep on keep-n on with my 04 Spec V. It's heavily moded and with a 50 shot of Nitrous can be down right fun...................................................................Ralphieboy! :showpics:


----------



## 88SR20sentra (Mar 17, 2005)

The motor is supposed to be a beefed up version of the G35 and it will be waering the Nissan badge not infiniti


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

...okay.. the skyline is already here, its called the G35.. there are about 600 threads in the skyline thread about this.. they are the same car..you cant argue this, it is fact... not the GTR,(not skyline) is now going to be a seperate distinct car rather then a trim level. this will probably be built on the G35 chassis and have a more high performance motor, posssibly a turbo or supercharged VQ...cosmetically you will be able to see similarities to a G35 because they are basically the same chassis...

but right now seperate skyline and GTR, they arent the same anymore, skyline =G35


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

G35









skyline








GTR concept


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*its already out*

thats my blue z next to it


----------



## Ralphieboy57 (Sep 20, 2004)

*Which Badge?*



88SR20sentra said:


> The motor is supposed to be a beefed up version of the G35 and it will be waering the Nissan badge not infiniti


I've got it from a very reliable source that it will have the Infinity Badge. They are going this route to insure that the car will remain elusive. There are 8000+ Nissan dealers in the U.S. There are only about 900 Infinity dealers. So the Infinity Badge makes sense.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I was going to reply, but then I looked at the date of this topic....


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ditto, i saw i posted and was like WTF???


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> I was going to reply, but then I looked at the date of this topic....


you did reply......and so did I. :fluffy: 
By the way....who's this "very reliable source?" I bet a million other people know that same reliable source too.


----------

